# How many CORIES???????



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

so I have a 90(US)gallon tank 

I moved out the old fishes in there 
I only have 4 apple snails (P Brdgesii) 
5 amano shrimp 

temp is around 73-75 F 

I plan on getting a school of neon tetras and a Large SHOAL of cories 

how many cories can I get?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

In a 90 gallon you could put like... 15-20 of the smaller types (julii, sterbai), maybe 10 of the large type.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You don't just want a tank of cories do you???? But that would be cool.
What other fish do you want?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

A school or two of different types are really cool. They don't mix and it is fun to watch them shoal across the bottom. Each school could be about 10 or so depending on what other fish you are planning to put in there.

I am partial to the juhli cories and the schwartzi's, if you can find them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You could put 20-25 in a 90 easily..............


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

> You don't just want a tank of cories do you???? But that would be cool.
> What other fish do you want?


lol actually... i do.. Well i'm planning on getting like 15 neons tetras



as for species... i'm really having a hard time debating on what species i want.. plus it depends on whats in stock in LFS(s) 

i really want pandas, sterbais, and maybe julies or skunk/bandit ones


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

oh i have one more question..

is it possible to construct like a sandbox for the cories?

i have gravel, its well rounded but i still want to have a some parts in my tank with sand.


if theres any pictures on making a sandbox for cories can someone show me?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> is it possible to construct like a sandbox for the cories?


 This sounds really neat, but I can't imagine how to keep the sand and gravel from mixing without 6" tall walls (for 1" of sand). Hm, how about a plastic shoe box with some rock to hold it down.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Sprite42 said:


> I am partial to the juhli cories and the schwartzi's, if you can find them.


Yeah them are some pretty cool fish, also the Pandas and them skunk ones


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes you can. Many planted tank people use this method for a "beachlike effect".

Using plastic sheets cut to the size you want, epoxy the to the tank bottom. Pour sand where you want it and gravel in the other areas. A little harder to clean but a very nice look. You could use glass or acrylic but they are harder to mold to the shape you want them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I bought a piece of clear plexiglass and cut it to the length of my tank and about 3 inches high. It worked great to keep the gravel and sand separated until my krib decided to landscape the tank....he picked up mouthfulls of sand and spit it on the gravel side. I eventually just ended up switching to all sand. Other than that it was fine.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cory tank*

If it was me, I'd put 30-40 corys in there ... maybe more. In the wild, they school by the thousands. You'll really see their shoaling behavior with those numbers. See:
http://planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=90

Same with the tetras.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yes you can. Many planted tank people use this method for a "beachlike effect".
> 
> Using plastic sheets cut to the size you want, epoxy the to the tank bottom. Pour sand where you want it and gravel in the other areas. A little harder to clean but a very nice look. You could use glass or acrylic but they are harder to mold to the shape you want them.





> I bought a piece of clear plexiglass and cut it to the length of my tank and about 3 inches high. It worked great to keep the gravel and sand separated until my krib decided to landscape the tank....he picked up mouthfulls of sand and spit it on the gravel side. I eventually just ended up switching to all sand. Other than that it was fine.


Do you guys have any photos of this? i really want to see how it looks before i give it a try.. thanks



> If it was me, I'd put 30-40 corys in there ... maybe more. In the wild, they school by the thousands. You'll really see their shoaling behavior with those numbers. See:


i've seen that picture before... and when i saw it... I literally thought that maybe i should get 35 or maybe even 40...

theres so namy species that i like... that i wanna get them all... but i want at least 6 or 7 of each....

do u think that if i get this many... that i could get other fish like neon tetras, or barbs?


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Tanger said:


> theres so namy species that i like... that i wanna get them all... but i want at least 6 or 7 of each....
> 
> do u think that if i get this many... that i could get other fish like neon tetras, or barbs?


My personal preference is to get more of the same species, too many species looks un-natural and a bit messy. Of course, they shoal better if they are the same species.

In a 90, you can easily fit the same number of neons or even more. Corys and neons are small, light bio-load fish.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

well i noticed that some cories grow quite larger than the other species... which type should i get...


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Tanger said:


> well i noticed that some cories grow quite larger than the other species... which type should i get...


I'd find out which ones you can get in large numbers in your area. Then pick the ones that are best suited for the water and climate of your area. In S. California, where I live, I've seen tank temperatures climb past 86F in the summer. So I wouldn't keep corys suited to colder water.

After that it's your preference ...


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

A shoal of cories would be very cool! Sterbais are nice but tend to be more expensive. You will likely get babies with a big group, so allow for that in your planning. 

I did a tank with plexiglass dividers crosswise across the bottom - separated the tank into 4 areas with different colored gravel in each area. The dividers were about 2 or three inches higher than the gravel. I also had different tank toys in each section - Aisan theme in one - pagodas, etc. Underwater divers and treasure chests in another section, above water stuff in the third section - lighthouses etc, and the fourth section was castles. Very cool ;-) , and the 3 pair of kribensis I had used a section each for breeding, with the cories shoved to the last section. Unfortunately the gravel got mixed pretty fast as the fish threw it over the dividers.

One thing you can do if you want to feed the cories worms is to put a glass dish, such as a betta bowl, with the opening up or to the side in the tank and put the worms in that. The fish will swim in and get them, and the worms will be less likely to disappear into the gravel.


----------

